# Research



## GDIklz (Feb 4, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I was wondering what a more research-oriented (mechanical) engineering job would involve. How is it different from a regular "Engineer I" position, for example?

I am looking into Cal Poly to earn my MechE B.S., and I know that since it is a Cal State school, it is more practical in its teaching approach, rather than the more theoretical, "research" focus at a UC school.

What does a typical (mechanical) engineer do? Is doing research a separate area in the field? If so, how so?

I hope I'm not too confusing. Thanks for your help.

Sean


----------



## benbo (Feb 4, 2011)

GDIklz said:


> Hello everyone,
> I was wondering what a more research-oriented (mechanical) engineering job would involve. How is it different from a regular "Engineer I" position, for example?
> 
> I am looking into Cal Poly to earn my MechE B.S., and I know that since it is a Cal State school, it is more practical in its teaching approach, rather than the more theoretical, "research" focus at a UC school.
> ...


I'm an EE but I can't imagine ME is that different.

There is little difference between an undergraduate BS at Cal Poly and the same thing at a UC. At least as far as subject matter. The degrees are ABET accredited they don't have that much difference.

Don't worry about "research" verses "practical" now - that's more an issue for after you get your BS.


----------



## DynaMechEng (Feb 6, 2011)

I agree with the following definition from Wikipedia...

Mechanical engineering is a discipline of engineering that applies the principles of physics and materials science for analysis, design, manufacturing, and maintenance of mechanical systems. It is the branch of engineering that involves the production and usage of heat and mechanical power for the design, production, and operation of machines and tools.

ME is a very broad field, and a job in the field could be in any number of things. I've done research with laser based devices, designed medical devices, and have designed/built/repaired machines with complex mechanical/electrical/hydraulic systems. You can do quite a bit with an ME degree.

I agree with benbo. Your focus right now should be on getting a degree and not worrying about research vs. practicality. Typically when you go the research route, you need an advanced degree (i.e. MS,PhD), and you may or may not go to the same school for that as your undergrad.


----------



## wongdaisiu (Feb 6, 2011)

It probably will not matter much in terms of subject matter. However, if you would like to dip your toes into research, you might consider going to a school that offers a graduate program.


----------



## MA_PE (Feb 7, 2011)

As everyone else said, the research portion is more of a factor in graduate school. However, some school offer BS degrees in "Engineering Technology" as well as a straight "Engineering" degree. (the title of the degree program is "Mechanical Engineering Technology" versus "Mechanical Engineering"). the "Technology" course programs are geared more towards practical work applications whereas the "Engineering" course programs study more of the theory behind the subjects. I believe that the "Technology" programs are typically offered as night school or continiuing ed programs and the "engineering" programs are for full-time day students.

The "Technology" degrees are not as highly regarded (because of the less in-depth study of the theory behind the engineering proinciples) as the "Engineering" degrees.


----------

